# 9 dumbo rat babies in Indiana



## m.morrison2905 (Jun 28, 2013)

I am fostering a momma and ten babies for my local shelter. Momma and one baby girl are spoken for so we have 6 girls and 3 boys looking for homes. They are all dumbos. Some are rexes and all are agouti with some variation of white. All are super cute! Being handled daily to socialize them. I can get pics to anyone interested.


----------



## Laura (Apr 13, 2013)

I would like some pics of the boys! I'm dying for a dumbo boy!


----------



## FamilyRatters1 (Jun 22, 2013)

Do you happen to be in the northwest part of Indiana?


----------



## Laura (Apr 13, 2013)

No, but I can drive therein weekends. I'm in central Illinois


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FamilyRatters1 (Jun 22, 2013)

Well I'm actually in Northern Illinois. I just asked since you said Indiana. We go to Indiana a lot to visit family.


----------



## Laura (Apr 13, 2013)

Oops, sorry I thought you were the original poster so I responded. I need to pay closer attention;-)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laura (Apr 13, 2013)

Oops, sorry I thought you were the original poster so I responded. I need to pay closer attention;-)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FamilyRatters1 (Jun 22, 2013)

Haha, crazy mix up lol. Don't worry, happens to the best of us!!


----------



## I love all my girls (May 6, 2013)

I want dumbo girls but I'm in Canada. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## m.morrison2905 (Jun 28, 2013)

The babies are located in Lafayette. I'm sure we could figure out transport for anyone interested. I'm not sure how to post pics but can email them.


----------



## erinbender (Jun 29, 2013)

Would love to see pics of the girls


----------



## FamilyRatters1 (Jun 22, 2013)

I would love to take them in but I just don't think my parents would allow it. We have 3 and a Critter Nation, so plenty of room. We can't always get what we want though.


----------



## Laura (Apr 13, 2013)

Uploading pics for m.morrison2905
Here is a picture of two of the girls that are available.


----------



## m.morrison2905 (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks for posting the pic for me Laura! Just to update all three boys are spoken for. Now we just need homes for the six little girls.


----------



## I love all my girls (May 6, 2013)

Awe  now I really wish I had a car. They are soooo cute. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

I'd be interested in one of the girls (or maybe both), but I am in the Dayton OH area. Probably too far for both of us. My girl cage is empty now. Probably too late though; I haven't seen a female dumbo in awhile.


----------

